

We can always go back to the old way of distributing software - wallflower
http://creativealgorithms.com/blog/content/we-can-always-go-back-old-way-distributing-software

======
sophacles
We could also stop treating mobile devices with internet connections as
something fundamentally different than little computers. The app store is OK,
but really, why not have an official store, and the ability to add external
repos too. I call this the debian model, as thats how debian and the *buntus
have done it forever.

Im not against a place to charge, I'm against an artificial central authority
controlling the content.

